# Wood duck and pin feather question



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

Was wondering how big the concern is for a mature looking wood duck and it being unmountable due to pin feathers. Every indication is this Drake my 14 year old shot should be mountable but concerned it may not be as it was just shot a few days ago. Does pictures give you any clues? Any thoughts from Waterfowl taxidermists out there?


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

roostman said:


> View attachment 587359
> View attachment 587357
> Was wondering how big the concern is for a mature looking wood duck and it being unmountable due to pin feathers. Every indication is this Drake my 14 year old shot should be mountable but concerned it may not be as it was just shot a few days ago. Does pictures give you any clues? Any thoughts from Waterfowl taxidermists out there?


I know of 3 taxidermy guys, only 2 are on here. Travis McLeod -Last Flight Taxidermy and Dean Gross- Dean’s Taxidermy. They are both on Facebook too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

If you ant the best in birds look up Johnathon Wright at Wright’s Wildlife Artistry. There’s a reason he’s a 5+ time world champion and it’s not dumb luck.


----------

